# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Azeriler (Azerbaycan Türkleri)

## anau

afsg.jpgTarihî ve siyasî sebeplerle güney ve kuzey kısımlarına ayrılan Azerbaycanın güneyi İrana ait olup, kuzeyi, geçmişte Sovyet Sosyalist Rusya Cumhuriyetleri sınırları içerisinde, 1991 yılından itibaren de bağımsız olarak bulunmaktadır. Aslında bir bütün olan bu tarihî ülkeye büyük tarihçi Taberinin tarifi üzerine *ibâdet edilen ateşin en büyüğü* burada bulunduğundan *Azerbaycan* demişlerdir. Bu coğrafi ad, kuzey kısmına, takriben bundan yüzyıl evvel, Abül-Hasan Vezirli ile Mirza Kâzım Bek gibi Azerî bilginleri tarafından dahi verilmiştir.1917 yılında Çarlık Rusyanın çöküşü üzerine, kısa bir müddet Maverayi Kafkasya Seymi tarafından idare edildikten son7 ra, 28 mayıs 1918 yılında Millî Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti adı altında istiklâline kavuşmuş, 27 Nisan 1920 yılında ise maalesef Şov-i yet Rusya tarafından işgal edilmiştir.Fakat yine bir müddet Maverayi Kafkasya Sovyetler federasyonu idaresinde kalmış, nihayet Sovyet Sosyalist Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti adını almıştır. Bu suretle, fiilen kaybolan millî istiklâl de ortadan kaldırılmıştır.Kuzey Azerbaycanın yüzölçümü *94,137 kilometre kare*dir; dört milyon nüfusu vardır. Nahçivan, Karabağ ve diğer Azerbaycan sınırları içerisine girmeyen yerli halklarla Azeri Türkleri toplum halinde *4.000.000* dan aşkındırlar. Etnik bünye bakımından, da tamamiyle Türktür. Aralarında Terekeme, Ayrım, Karapapah, Şahseven, Ustaçlu, Padar, İmreli, Kalaç ve daire gibi özbeöz Türk boyları bulunmaktadır.Azerbaycan fevkalâde zengin bir ekonomik bünyeye sahiptir. Zengin petrol istihsâlâtı yanında havyarı, madenle», ipeği ve yemişi ile dünyaya ün salmış bir Türk diyarıdır.

----------

